# celebrities alphabetically



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Aretha franklin!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Brad Pitt


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Celine Dion


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ernie Kovacs


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Farrah Abraham


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Grace Kelly


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Harrison Ford


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ian Harding


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Kurt Cobain


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Lisa Bonet


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

madonna


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oprah


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Prince


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

*Rhona Mitra*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Tina Turner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uma Thurman


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Vicki Yohe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Will Farrell


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X :lol

Young, Neil


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Zac Efron


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Adrien Brody


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Barbara Rush


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

CeCe Winans


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Donna Reed


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Erykah Badu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Faith Hill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ivana Trump


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

John Stossel


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Leona Lewis


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Matthew Perry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

musicman1965 said:


> Donna Reed


Rock on! Donna Reed RULED!

Nichelle Nichols......"Uhura" from Star Trek


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Otis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Quincy Jones


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Richard Branson


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sharon Osborne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tom Cruise


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Uma Thurman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vivian Vance


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Will-i-am


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Xzibit


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Yoda


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Bob Newhart


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

David Hyde Pierce


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Elijah Wood


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Goldie Hawn


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ian McKellen


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Jessie Jackson


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Kevin Kline


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lindsey Shaw


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Martin Freeman


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nelly


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Owen Wilson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Patrick Dempsey


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Queen Elizabeth


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Rick Ross


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Selena Gomez


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tina Turner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Usher


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Victoria justice


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Xian lim


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Zac efron


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ashley Benson


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bryan Cranston


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bebe Winans


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Demi Lovato


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Edward Norton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Forest Whitaker


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Gabrielle Union


----------



## PillowNinja (May 29, 2014)

*Usher*


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

PillowNinja said:


> *Usher*


it has to start with a H


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Harry Styles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice - T


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Justin Beiber


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Katie Holmes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lucy Lawless


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Michael jackson
*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naomi Watts


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Omarosa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pink


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Questlove


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Shelley Long


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

T.I


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ursula Andress


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vince Vaughn


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Will.i.am


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yolanda Adams


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Ariana Richards


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Brandon Heath


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Candice Bergen


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Diana Ross


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Eva Longoria


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Gary Coleman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Heidi Klum


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

India Arie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jared Leto


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Liam Hemsworth


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Michelle Williams


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Olly Murs


----------



## Autumnp (May 23, 2014)

Paris Hilton.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Salman Rushdie


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Tony Randall


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Usain Bolt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vin Diesel


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Wanda Sykes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xenia Goodwin


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yul Brynner


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Alec Baldwin


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Beck


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Christopher Walken


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Daryl Hannah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fifi Dobson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harrison Ford


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ida Lupino


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Nancy Smith


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Oliver Platt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sarah Hyland


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Teri Polo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uma Thurman


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Vinny Brown (from naughty by nature)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wanda Sykes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xuxa


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zooey Deschanel :b


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Ally said:


> Zooey Deschanel :b


 Lol, you always get the Z 

Amy Smart


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Chester Bennington


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Darius Rucker


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Emily Kinney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Felicity Huffman


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Gina Gershon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harry Styles


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Isla Fisher


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Javier Bardem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kate Hudson


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Linda Hamilton


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Mads Mikkelsen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Ola Rapace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Patrick Dempsey


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Parker Posey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queen Latifah


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Rose Byrne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tom Hanks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Victoria Beckham


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winona Ryder


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zooey Deschanel, again


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Beyonce


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CCH Pounder


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dougie Fresh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edwards, Anthony


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

faith evans


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Gary Sinise


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Hank Azaria


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Iggy Azalea


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Justin Theroux


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Keisha Cole


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Martin Milner


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Owen Wilson


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Phil Hartman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Rihanna


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Steve martin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Troian Bellisario


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Usher


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vivien Leigh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Woody Harrelson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

YG


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Zhang Ziyi


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

ABBA


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruno Mars


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Chris Bosh


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Drake


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Eric Clapton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fred Durst


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Gerald butler


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hayley Williams


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Issac Hayes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

kim kardashian


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Laura Prepon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Minnie Driver


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nina Dobrev


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olivia Munn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Perez Hilton


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quinn Culkin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rachel Ray


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Selena


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Terrence Howard


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Uncle Kracker


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wayne, John


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Xena warrior princess


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zooey deschanel!


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Art Carney


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera <3


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Damian Lewis


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Erica Campbell


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Gordon Ramsay


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hilary duff


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Isaac Mizrahi


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Jermaine jackson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole Richie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Shannon Tweed


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Tamera Mowry​


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Uwe Boll


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

William H.Macy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yootha Joyce


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aisha Tyler


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Brooke Hogan


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Doris Day


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Fergie


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Grace Kelly


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Heidi Montag


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Iman


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Jwow


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kasem, Casey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mila Kunis


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oprah


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Piers Morgan


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ryan Seacrest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Talulah Riley


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uri Geller


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Vera Farmiga


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wayne, John


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Xenophon


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Alan Alda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ben Affleck


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Chris Tucker


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

David Guetta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Florence Welch


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Glenn Danzig


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Hill Harper


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Ian Mckellen


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Kerry Washington


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lyle Lovett


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Noel fielding


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Ola Rapace


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Queen Latifah


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Rex Linn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shakira


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Trevor Moore


----------

